Ask HN: How to optimize Nginx for static content? - ffggvv
======
brianjking
I suggest checking out the NGINX Wiki page for static content at
[https://www.nginx.com/resources/admin-guide/serving-
static-c...](https://www.nginx.com/resources/admin-guide/serving-static-
content/). Here's a great resource as well on Github:
[https://github.com/h5bp/server-configs-nginx](https://github.com/h5bp/server-
configs-nginx).

Lastly - I've not checked this site before but you may want to read
[https://tweaked.io/guide/nginx/](https://tweaked.io/guide/nginx/)

